# New Mud Video-Louisiana Mud Playas-Jolly Rodgers



## LouisianaMudPlaya (Mar 31, 2012)

Well our crew and some new friends made a ride out at jolly rodgers. It was a great ride! Tell me what yall think and thanks for watching guys! And if yall have a YouTube account and like my vids. Be sure to go and subscribe to my channel to see the latest Vids!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

looks like a yall had a good time


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks like you played hard that day


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!

Plus I just heard, in the song he says "We have Mud In Our Blood" :bigok:


----------



## LouisianaMudPlaya (Mar 31, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> nice!
> 
> Plus I just heard, in the song he says "We have Mud In Our Blood" :bigok:


Thats right!! We all do!!! And Thanks everybody!


----------



## Birddog4x4 (Jan 30, 2012)

Awesome video!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice vid as always


----------



## limegreenbrute03 (Apr 26, 2011)

Good ole Jolly Rodgers. Been a while since I been there, even tho I only live like 20 minutes away lol. Looks like yall had a good time. Dakota got that Renegade lookin good huh?


----------



## LouisianaMudPlaya (Mar 31, 2012)

Birddog4x4 said:


> Awesome video!


Thanks man!


----------



## LouisianaMudPlaya (Mar 31, 2012)

filthyredneck said:


> Nice vid as always


Thanks! And thanks for watching them! There will be many more to come!


----------



## LouisianaMudPlaya (Mar 31, 2012)

limegreenbrute03 said:


> Good ole Jolly Rodgers. Been a while since I been there, even tho I only live like 20 minutes away lol. Looks like yall had a good time. Dakota got that Renegade lookin good huh?


Yeah he sure does! Me and him about to do my outty like that except orange! Who is this man? You need to come ride with us!


----------

